# How does Hyatt work with Interval??



## SHG (Jun 22, 2018)

I just completed a stay at the Hyatt Bonita Springs. My wife and I were exceptionally impressed and I decided to look into the Hyatt program. My research has made me interested in purchasing a Platinum Season Hyatt Pinon Point (lowest maint fees). The one thing my research has not been clear on is how does this program work with Interval? I have seen where you deposit a certain amount of points in Interval and I have seen a description where you deposit your whole week?? I cant seem to find clear answers... Any Hyatt experts here?

Also, is the Interval annual fee included in the annual dues?? Or do you have to pay Interval as a separate added cost??


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 22, 2018)

It looks like you asked the same question in a separate thread, but for the benefit of others who may have the same questions, here are the answers:

Your deposit into Interval International is done through the External Exchange (EEE). You can deposit your entire week or you can deposit a partial week, with the accompanying points that are connected to what you deposit. Hyatt holds exceptionally high trading power within II. For example, a 1BR Platinum unit at Hyatt Highlands Inn will allow you to get a similar quality 1BR in high season plus a second week in a studio unit, in most cases.
The Interval membership is included in your annual maintenance fee, but your membership is restricted in one very important respect: you cannot use II to trade back into a Hyatt property, either for Getaways or Exchanges. It's a particularly bothersome rule established by Hyatt, and there's no way around it. You can, however, trade into Marriotts and Vistana/Westin resorts and resorts of other similar quality.


----------



## SHG (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for this info. 
1. So is this chart what is used for the Interval deposits? So, if I have 2000 Hyatt points, I can request a 2 bedroom Red Time and a 1 bedroom Green Time. And still have 160 points left over?





2. To clarify a piece of information on your second point, Are you saying that Hyatt members are unable to purchase Getaways with their Interval membership??  Or they just cannot purchase Hyatt Getaways???


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 22, 2018)

Hyatt Owners cannot see Hyatt Getaways in II.  Confirmed on the II Community Forum.
https://community.intervalworld.com/discussions/Getaways/_/_/knk0p00v021/1950.1?dbg=6

A friend would have to reserve it for you, and enter your name as guest.

I'm not a Hyatt Owner, but I was shocked to learn that Hyatt had this restriction.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 23, 2018)

SHG said:


> Thank you for this info.
> 1. So is this chart what is used for the Interval deposits? So, if I have 2000 Hyatt points, I can request a 2 bedroom Red Time and a 1 bedroom Green Time. And still have 160 points left over?
> 
> View attachment 7166
> ...


Yes, you have the correct chart, which shows the trading power of a Hyatt timeshare in II. Yes, you can certainly purchase Getaways--just not Hyatt Getaways.


----------



## SHG (Jun 23, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Yes, you have the correct chart, which shows the trading power of a Hyatt timeshare in II. Yes, you can certainly purchase Getaways--just not Hyatt Getaways.



OK, well that is not too bad. I can accept that. I have a Hilton timeshare and with their RCI plan, you do not get to see any of their getaways. You have to call Hilton to inquire about them....  So this is not too bad.. 
Thanks for these answers. This is what I needed to know.. Think I will start shopping for the Pinon Point.....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 23, 2018)

SHG said:


> OK, well that is not too bad. I can accept that. I have a Hilton timeshare and with their RCI plan, you do not get to see any of their getaways. You have to call Hilton to inquire about them....  So this is not too bad..
> Thanks for these answers. This is what I needed to know.. Think I will start shopping for the Pinon Point.....


It's a great time to buy Hyatt. My sister just bought a platinum week , Pinon Pointe for 2000 pts for 6,000. We paid 8,000 for ours 3 yrs ago. Hyatt took a week to decide to not buy back. They have not been active lately in exercising Right of 1st refusal.


----------



## SHG (Jun 23, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It's a great time to buy Hyatt. My sister just bought a platinum week , Pinon Pointe for 2000 pts for 6,000. We paid 8,000 for ours 3 yrs ago. Hyatt took a week to decide to not buy back. They have not been active lately in exercising Right of 1st refusal.


Oh wow, that is good to hear. I did see one in the TUG listings for $5500, but it has a pending sale.......... I need to find another one at about that price point!


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 23, 2018)

SHG said:


> Oh wow, that is good to hear. I did see one in the TUG listings for $5500, but it has a pending sale.......... I need to find another one at about that price point!


If you haven't thought of it, try Red week. They have 12 units for resell, from 5.5K down to 1 dollar. The closest one I found at 2000 points was asking 7K. They do have a place on each listing where you can make an offer.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 23, 2018)

Check out the actual unit. My sister initially called about one for 5500 but it turned out it was across the street from the pool and partially underground. We stayed in one of those before we bought there and the unit was very dark. The unit my sister ended up buying was close to the pool


----------



## SHG (Jun 27, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Check out the actual unit. My sister initially called about one for 5500 but it turned out it was across the street from the pool and partially underground. We stayed in one of those before we bought there and the unit was very dark. The unit my sister ended up buying was close to the pool


Who did your sister buy from??? Maybe they have one for me......


----------



## icydog (Jun 27, 2018)

As sts1732 suggested, try out Redweek.com Listings for Hyatt Pinon


----------



## SHG (Jun 27, 2018)

OK, I have just discovered a new question. In reviewing the reservation rules, I can foresee a problem. What happens if you make your reservation as desired in the Preference Period, but end up with residual points that you cannot make another reservation with (say 20-100 points)? What are the options??

1. You should not borrow from next years points because that limits your reservation options to 60 days. which means very limited or no selection.
2. Deposit with Interval. This is the most important part of the question. Can you deposit points with Interval in one year, and then add to those points in another year to then have enough to make a request/reservation?
3. Loose the points?
4. Make any random reservation to use the points? This is not reasonable......

What do you guys do with residual points???


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 27, 2018)

SHG said:


> OK, I have just discovered a new question. In reviewing the reservation rules, I can foresee a problem. What happens if you make your reservation as desired in the Preference Period, but end up with residual points that you cannot make another reservation with (say 20-100 points)? What are the options??
> 
> 1. You should not borrow from next years points because that limits your reservation options to 60 days. which means very limited or no selection.
> 2. Deposit with Interval. This is the most important part of the question. Can you deposit points with Interval in one year, and then add to those points in another year to then have enough to make a request/reservation?
> ...


We throw them in interval and have always used them. With portfolio inventory available at 6 months you could most likely add a day to a reservation. We haven't tried that so not sure if the fees for that make sense


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 27, 2018)

SHG said:


> Who did your sister buy from??? Maybe they have one for me......


We found my sisters for her as well as the 2 we own at myresortnetwork.com.  Our agent was Angie Edward's both times from Fidelity. I will need to check with my sister, cant remember her agent.


----------



## SHG (Jun 27, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We throw them in interval and have always used them. With portfolio inventory available at 6 months you could most likely add a day to a reservation. We haven't tried that so not sure if the fees for that make sense



So you can take small increments of points and deposit them into Interval? Then accumulate them with subsequent deposits?? Just trying to see what can be done with 'leftover' points...


----------



## DAman (Jun 27, 2018)

SHG said:


> So you can take small increments of points and deposit them into Interval? Then accumulate them with subsequent deposits?? Just trying to see what can be done with 'leftover' points...



Yes and yes. You change the points to EEE points for use in II. You just have to make sure you follow the Hyatt time line to do this. Then you have to accumulate enough points to use. If you add eplus then you open up a longer time period and extend your points more.


----------



## SHG (Jun 27, 2018)

DAman said:


> Yes and yes. You change the points to EEE points for use in II. You just have to make sure you follow the Hyatt time line to do this. Then you have to accumulate enough points to use. If you add eplus then you open up a longer time period and extend your points more.


Perfect! Thanks for the answers.


----------



## AbelowDS (Jul 19, 2018)

I use II. But I have Marriott weeks that I deposit into II.  I have never been able to trade for a Hyatt property (no problems with anything else).  Is trading Marriott weeks for a Hyatt possible in II?


----------



## DAman (Jul 19, 2018)

AbelowDS said:


> I use II. But I have Marriott weeks that I deposit into II.  I have never been able to trade for a Hyatt property (no problems with anything else).  Is trading Marriott weeks for a Hyatt possible in II?



Yes. I traded a Marriott unit into Hyatt High Sierra and Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  I have seen Hyatt Highlands Inn available in II(usually early December weeks) in the past but no recent sightings of it.


----------



## stover33 (Aug 29, 2018)

SHG said:


> So you can take small increments of points and deposit them into Interval? Then accumulate them with subsequent deposits?? Just trying to see what can be done with 'leftover' points...


Yes although there is a time limit for using them (I believe 2 years total).  So, you can't just keep adding 100 pts a year until you have 1300 saved up, for ex.

Interval also offers short stays which I've used leftover points on.  Last year I spent 2 nights at the Marriott near Atlantic City with my leftover points.  There is still a transaction fee but it's another  way to use leftover points without them going to waste.  Interval also lets you use points towards some hotel stays also, value varies depending on the hotel/city but again usually better than letting points expire worthless.


----------

